# And there was a cure



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 22, 2008)

:farm:

*I have always maintained a good cure and aging will improve the smokability of your harvest.  What exactly that smokability is, depends upon alot of personal taste issues.  Some folks seem to like that fresh taste, go figger 

Ok, so far it's been 11 days of cure and there is a distinct change in the buzz, less edgey, and less tingling, but still electric and almost psychedelic. music is an absolute must :fid: 

the color has gone soft, the trichs are no longer fragile, and the flavor has mellowed with almost no harshness left at all, a real pleasure to smoke in a bong or vape.  On to the future :bong1:

:watchplant:
Past experience with my SnowWhite has shown me the sweetness developes next as the texture toughens.  Usually, by 21 days the smoke is fully cured and the additional aging while I consume my stash seems to only enhance the cure. I keep the aging going in the fridge, until it's all gone :rofl: 

This said, I suspect, but I am not yet thoroughly convinced, the potency increases, but the complexity of the buzz certainly increases with cure and subsequent aging.  :hubba: 

More time to wait, more :bong1: :bong1: to do*


----------



## thief (Jun 22, 2008)

cureing is good yes it is but i sooo enjoy the first rip off the fresh harvest just abt as soon as it is dry. kind of like a toast to another great harvest. prolly more of a rite of passage than anything else.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 22, 2008)

yer not alone in yer hypothesis, Puffin, that the potency increases... my buddy (growing partner/mentor) is also on this belief. He's convinced his method of curing is superior to my own... but to each his own, I suppose...

I, like you, seem to be a little skeptical on this issue... however, I have to agree that the smoke did seem more potent the longer it took me to finish it off.

fer sure it DEFFINITELY makes it taste better :hubba:


----------

